

Web bug reveals browsing history - mwexler
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11899092

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Old story, submitted before but hard to find. Here are some recent versions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957776>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1961969> <\- This one has comments

